# Greece in summer



## 129180 (Nov 1, 2009)

We consider ourselves fairly experienced travellers, having toured Europe for 14 months a couple of years ago (though we had to sell our beloved van - sniff!). I'm due a sabbatical next summer, so we were thinking of flying to Greece and hiring a van there to wander about for 6 weeks. 

Greece is the plan as we didn't get there on our big trip, but we've got a few concerns and need to know if they are well founded because if so we need to change our plan. The main reason for not going there last time was lack of time, but also it was summer 07, unreasonably hot in Greece and the whole place was on fire. This of course happened again this year, causing outrage amongst the Greek population that the government had failed to put any contingencies in place. 

So our questions are: 

Is it a terribly bad idea to head off into the inferno in what is effectively a large polystyrene box full of fuel? We like to get off the beaten track and wildcamp when we can. In fact, if we have to stick to campsites and the tourist route then there's no point in going, because we won't enjoy it. 

Will it be too hot to be able to comfortably tour and see the sights in towns as well as by the coast? We handle heat fairly well, but it was 40 degrees when we were in southern Italy and reckon that was probably our limit. 

If we are fussing unnecessarily please just say so! 

Cheers for any advice you can give, 

Fiona


----------



## BespokeRugs (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Fiona

I lived out in Greece for almost 7 years and spent my last 18 months in my much missed Hymer. I did a fair bit of travelling both camping and with my Hymer and you will love it I am sure. Obviously, the heat can be a problem but it does depend where you park. I never used campsites and usually parked up by the sea or in an olive grove where there was shade. If you get to know people locally, you will find that they may let you use some free land or a field to park up and I always shopped locally as a bit of pay back for their kindness. 

I loved it and miss it terribly and hope you enjoy it. Drop me a line if you need more specific info.

Darren


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Fiona
We travel to and around Greece for a few months every year without fail, I think your fears are unfounded but wise.
We have been going there now for 28 years and were there in all the fires you mention and some others that were much worse than the 07 inferno.
The Greeks are a very laid back nationality but make no mistake about it when something happens like this they are all one big family and all dive in and help, Tourists included, I have been on the end of a fire broom a few times.
Touring/living in Greece is absolutely fantastic and is probably one of the best places in the world to wild camp, But like everywhere else when wild camping you need to be prepared for everything, When we are there I like nothing better than to throw a blanket on the ground for a bed and go to sleep counting the stars in the open, It is fantastic.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have kept my boat in Greece for last 20+ years - boat is not unlike MH except for means of propulsion! i.e. plastic and containing fuel.

As far as fires are concerned you can drive MH away faster. I suggest getting upwind.

As for it being too hot, I do not like over 30C, at which point I have to go for a cold beer/long lunch in the shade! very pleasant with right company!

You do not mention if you are restricted to certain months but I would chose May-not too hot, flowers are out, tavernas are fresh in attitude after long winter. Sea temp not great, but warmer than N. Sea !

Second half Sept/Oct also good-similar temps, but sea stays up to 20C to end Oct. Tavernas are a bit tired but starting to relax now tourist season is drawing to close.

However if you want facilities on smaller islands get there by first week Oct

Just Go-it is Great for what you want to do.

Enjoy, Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Fiona, 

Sorry forgot to say I have just aquired my own Arto and will definitely take it down ther-park it in the space where my boat is parked--it is out of the water !!! AND OFF

Geoff


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Fiona,
Our grand plan for 2010 is to travel around the Peloponesse for a month along with another couple who have a Motorhome.
My thoughts are very much the same as yours regarding fires,having spent time in Kefalonia when there were some pretty bad fires for days on end but if there are fires,hopefully,with a Motorhome you can upsticks and drive away from the area.
Having spent many a package holiday in Greece we cannot wait to visit in the Motorhome and have the freedom of exploring,I have some areas already earmarked to revisit but there will be lots of hidden treasures to discover along the way.
We can only go for a month next year which we know will restrict our exploring but as we have done most of the historical sites in the Pelopennese we are going to concentrate on a coastal tour and see how far we get.
I do hope you manage to get over to Greece and explore it in a Motorhome,there is lots of advice available on this site,that said I shall probably be asking for help myself!

Val


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Fiona,
Our grand plan for 2010 is to travel around the Peloponesse for a month along with another couple who have a Motorhome.
My thoughts are very much the same as yours regarding fires,having spent time in Kefalonia when there were some pretty bad fires for days on end but if there are fires,hopefully,with a Motorhome you can upsticks and drive away from the area.
Having spent many a package holiday in Greece we cannot wait to visit in the Motorhome and have the freedom of exploring,I have some areas already earmarked to revisit but there will be lots of hidden treasures to discover along the way.
We can only go for a month next year which we know will restrict our exploring but as we have done most of the historical sites in the Pelopennese we are going to concentrate on a coastal tour and see how far we get.
I do hope you manage to get over to Greece and explore it in a Motorhome,there is lots of advice available on this site,that said I shall probably be asking for help myself!

Val


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Val, If you want Beauty get off the Ferry at Igoumenitsa and travel to Ioanina it is absolutely beautiful, there is a large lake with small villages around and it is untouched, Heaven on Earth, You must not do it on the way there as it will make all other places disappointing.

Dont worry about the fires we were there in 1988 - 1989 and they were extremely bad, a lot of tourists died and hotels were burned down, One of the reasons was that a Greek person could claim land from the government if it was cleared so they used to set fires to clear the government land and hen claim it, That has all changed now and so the number of fires has decreased dramatically, They are still there of course and most now start by accident, So always be careful.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Cheers Les,
We intend to take the ferry to Igoumenitsa so I have just made a note of your recommendation!
We would like to revisit Parga and call in at Finikounda and do the best boat trip in Greece again from the harbour!
Apart from that we will just be looking for vistas and paradise and the occasional traditional taverna!
Any other suggestions would be gratefully received  


Val


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

You are correct about Finikounda the harbour is beautiful and the Tavernas Wow


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

We also have Stoupa earmarked for a visit,we had a very nice 2 week holiday there in an apartment and I remember passing a campsite virtually opposite Kaligria Beach.

The Tavernas served fantastic food in Stoupa and it has a little harbour to admire whilst enjoying your food and drink  !

Cannot wait to get over to Greece in the Motorhome!

Val


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I think the campsite you are talking about is Camping Kalogria, It is just on a slight hill so you get a nice breeze from the sea and it makes it cooler.

Nice Site


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Thats the one Les!
Right next door to the beach and short stroll to the village.
When we last visited Stoupa we did not have the Motorhome and would never have thought that we would plan to revisit and stay at the campsite!

Val


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Here is a couple of pics I have found from Camping Kalogria, And Stoupa Beach


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Blimey - people don't half get up early to be on the beach - that looks like dawn!


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

We went to Greece last May and June and had such a fantastic time that we are planning to go back again next May and June.

The Pelopenese is excellent for touring, and we did a lot of wild camping there too.

I think this year we would like to Kefolonia too and maybe a couple of the Islands.

Not sure whether to go to Ignomestia and drive down, or get the ferry to Patras and tour from there.

Cant wait.

Pat


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Well we have plumped for the Igoumenitsa option so that we can take in Parga and maybe Lefkas too ( I can see a month is not goint to be long enough!)
But I expect if you want to hit the Pelopennese then Patras may be a quicker option but hey.....what's the rush :wink: 
I remember the beach at Kalogria having the coldest sea ever due to the underground springs that circulate freezing water into the ocean.....very invigorating  !
Lovely spot though.

Val


----------

